# Lightroom CC start all over again How



## kvora (Jan 12, 2022)

I have creative Cloud membership. I use Lightroom Classic on Desktop mostly.
I had setup Lightroom CC at one time with synced images from my main catalog. I have not used Lightroom CC in the cloud for at least 12 months.
Meanwhile, I changed location of my Lightroom Classic's catalog, made some major changes and put all images on a 8TB SSD drive. Name changes etc went with it.
I have a fast working LR Classic setup. But my LR CC is all messed up it is somewhat syncing with old Classic which is not in use.
So here the question.
I want to start all over and set up CC with new Classic Catalog and its album.
So how do I delete old CC and start a fresh CC with new albums


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 12, 2022)

Is your current LrC catalog still synced or not? If it is, then simply remove all photos from the “All Synced Photographs “ collection. That will delete them from the cloud (but not from LrC).


----------



## kvora (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you. That worked


----------

